# IUI GIRLS PART 121



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home Fabulous Ones!

May it bring us all some good luck and    


H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Loobylu
Catwoman IVF Convert 25.10.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

    

Moomin
Sair

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Catspyjamas 
Claire
CK6
Molly
Perky Pinky 
Kia
Sair 
Struthie 
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Your mad you lot,but I love you!! Julie-sorry dont know about results    my clinic are sh*t with results so I dont know,but I am sure they will be fine   

Well I am sorry but this is gonna be a me me me post....

I am so angry/sad/upset blah blah.I called my cons secretary to pester her on my HSG results and she said that I should have received a letter with an appointment,have I heck as like.So after much begging she looked me up in her diary and my appointment for the results is Nov 3rd and I know that doesnt seem too far away but I am really ****** off as I know I am gonna get my period any day and I really wanted to get my last IUI out the way so we can go to private tx. And cos my cycles are    since after the HSG and coming off clomid I will most deffo miss that next cycle too    So I will not be having any tx till dec ish    so now I am thinking f*ck it,lets just go private,I just dont know what to do anymore and now I am starting to panic thinking my tubes are blocked etc   .I even asked for a cancellation appointment but she said no chance as my cons goes away soon till start of nov,so I asked if another cons could see me seeing as I havent seen "my" so called cons for a year  but no because I started with him I have to stay with him GGGGGRRRRRRR  

Sorry to be so down,I just dont know what to do at the mo-should I wait for the appointment and have tx in dec which I cant stand waiting that long,or should I just go private and crack on with IVF/ICSI and start donating my eggs?

All I have to look forward to now is my af    feels like I havent been ttc for ages now,with no proper 2ww etc  

Sorry you guys

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie,

Thanks for replying ,I dont know what I would do without you lot  I will talk to DH later,problem is he leaves all the deciding to me and I think that puts more pressure on me.I always ask him what he thinks and he always says "whatever makes you happy babe " which I know isnt such a bad thing but sometimes I would like help in deciding 

All the luck in the world for your tests   

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie - this is what Zita West ferility guru says about FSH as directed by the clinics:

below 6 v good
6-8 good 
9-10 fair
11- and over diminished reserve

Our clinic will treat up to 12 though and take a view from there.  Some woman have had an FSH of over 20 though and have still been successful!  I'm sure you will be fine   

Kelly -   to your clinic.  It's a tricky one though isn't it and I too can understand your frustrations with your DH...  My gut feeling is to stick with it as it's the last go and you'll have your HSG results.  By the time you get into a private clinic, have their necessary tests that they will want to perform and then chat with consultant about ways forward you're probably going to be looking at an even longer time frame and possibly be at the same point in time, if not longer.... however, if you want to get the ball rolling at the new clinic before the new year then maybe it's good to crack on now    BTW thanks for posting the list of who is going to the meet on the other thread - you're a star!

H xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Oh Kelly, what a complete   about your clinic. Why is everything for us so complicated all of the time. It's a tough decision to make, but I agree with Julie about waiting for your results first then deciding. Sending you a big old    

Julie- good luck this afternoon babe.  

Jilly- it's funny Dh and I have been talking along the same lines as you. We`ve decided on three IVF's then thats that. We would both love to adopt- infact it's something we would love to do regardless if we have a baby or not. I think it is so important to have a plan, so good on you, but it'll be ok you'll have that pot of gold in 12 months anyway. I'm psychic you know   

Its absolutely   it down here.


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Jilly i`m that psychic that I bet you're sat in a pub infront of a computer screen!!!! Am i right?


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm good arn't I!!!!!!
   
Changed my pic to the dogs again- have you seen them Jilly??


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

wheres your pic jilly


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

you do make me laugh JillyPOOPS!!!!

Going to the theatre tonight with the girlies to see Moll Flanders, can't wait.

Right, am going to make a dandelion coffee............


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Thanks sssooo much you lot,you have really cheered me up and made me see sense  .You are all so right,I must wait for the results and if I am lucky my af will not turn up early and then I can do a crafty and book a scan for a couple of days after I get my results and I just might be able to have my last IUI   I know I have said it before but "I couldnt do this without all of your help and support" you all deserve a medal-so forgive me if when we meet each other in Nov if I come up and give you all a big squish   but do me a favour and wear something orange,I dint wanna be hugging strangers  


Another thing has cheered me up,my sis has been sneaking with DH behind my back(NO not an affair)its my birthday on Halloween so she is taking me to the pictures on Fri and then to pizza hut  so I am looking forward to that.


OOOHHH bugger,got to go and pick Oli up-Thankyou all so much,I will pop back later    



                                            

Kelly x


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Off home now girls-   

manda xxxxx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Gutted - progesterone 26 whatever that means.  What's the right level?  Anyway, not good so have to try next stage.  They've suggested Tamoxifen?  Anyone know anything about that and what's the difference between that and Clomid?

Feeling sad and just wish I could get something in my body going right!


F x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Babyfish

Tamoxifen is an anti-oestrogen so it works differently to clomid. I was on letrazole which works in the same sort of way. It has less side effects - mood swings, hot flushes etc & you may respond better to it than clomid too. Tamoxifen also doesn't cause any CM problems like clomid, as you might expect it's more expensive thats why most cons don't use it.

With letrazole I hardly knew I was on it! Hope it goes well for you.

Big   to all the BFN's, I've been trying to keep up but after 2 weeks away I'm stuggling! Looby, Tomsmummy, Eire, Jilly, Kelly & everyone I've missed I'm thinking of you all & praying for the BFP fairy to visit you all soon


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all

This is a me post, had scan today and cyst still there and has got abit bigger, cons said to wait for my next AF and to go back in 4 weeks, if still there he is going to take it away, feel so down now still haven't got off the starting line, he said when I do start tx he is going to keep me on the same amount of drugs as before although my FSH level was high it was only border line and I had 3 good follies so he is happy.

Take care

Love Katrina


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Prof Waff - thanks so much for info.
I take it you fell pregnant after taking it?  Did you also have problems with the progesterone levels?  

Anyway have just spoken to the doc - very nice lady - asked her a million questions and she's suggested Tamoxifen for this next cycle, then if there's no improvement we'll go onto injections for the next cycle and I asked her if there's no improvement thereafter, what happens next and she said we'll probably be a knocking on the old IVF door.  (worse case scenario)

Am a little less fed up as I feel that although this is yet another hurdle, at least we're making some progress and that if the Tamoxifen works or the injections work - then it's a good thing? Right? And if they don't - well at least there's a vague plan.

Love to you all - sorry no personals - and haven't had a chance to catch up on posts over last couple of days - Too busy doing me, me, me. So there!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Was looking for news from Kim, but have run out of time, Kim just want you to know I was thinking of you last night, will catch up with your news tomorrow, fingers crossed, lots of love x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey candy am still here - i did post last night on the last thread....

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Guys
me post i'm afraid 
just got home after a lovely afternoon watching my lovely god daughter geting her 'wings' - ie finishing her air stewardess training, she looked so grown up and beautiful all dolled up in her uniform, was soooo proud of her 

unfortunately whilst i was out dh had a letter arrive by courier, as he's still off sick, saying he's been made redundant  jeez it never rains when it can pour.....BUT luckily it looks as though he will get quite a good package which means he can take a bit of time looking for the right new job. he's being v brave about it...trying to look for the positives in it and aware that things could be a lot worse. he has to go in on fri to talk to a solicitor, clear the desk and thats it. so i'm gonna have him around for a few weeks which will be nice. I'm really hoping this doesnt impact the adoption thing as they do look at out financial situation, but we'll cross that bridge when it happens...

sorry havent had time to read back much tho i did just see jillyplops message - love your trainers wearing out quote, know just what you mean. in my case i'm buying new ones that will run me on a different road. your post speaks volumes about where your heads are at, and knowing that there has to be an end sometime soon. this stuff takes over soooo much and its only since stopping that i've fully appreciated what it was doing to us...take care hunny, you never know what the next 12 months will bring but at the end you'll know which road your heading down instead of being at a crossroads every flippin month....

sorry not to catch up properly guys, my heads reeling somewhat, hadnt really got over last night yet and didnt really need another spanner 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone

Sorry to hear about all the BFN -     to you sall

Keemjay - sorry to hear about your DH redundancy, I am sure everything will work out for you both, sending you lots of     .  I to have been made redundant this year and will be starting a new job on Monday.

Katrinar - sorry to hear about the cyst fingers crossed it will disappear on its own.

Kellydallard - hang on in there your appointment will soon be here, 3 weeks is not that far away and then at least you will have the results of the HSG and you will know which way to you need to go next.

Ericka - How are you today?

Hope everyone else is ok today, 

Well I have my next scan tomorrow, which I am quite looking forward to, hoping follie has grown a bit more.  Injections are going ok, although I did give myself a little bruise yesterday.... will be better at it again tonight.

Well only 2 days left in my current job, and can't wait to leave.  Finally got my contract today for my new job - 4 weeks it has taken and in the end it got sent by courier today!  All ok apart from the fact I have to open a bank account with the bank I am going to be working for to have my wages paid into, as they won't pay into another bank.  

Right off to do next injection

Hope to catch up with you tomorrow.      for now


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Girlies

Really sorry to hear of the BFNs today, sending you lots of love.  Only a quickie tonight (ooeerr!!!).  DP is watching footie so I thought I'd just pop in to say hi and let you all know I'm thinking of you.  DP and I have joined gym (or should that be 'gum' - can't remember who wrote that!!!) so went there tonight to sort out direct debits and induction appointment etc.  It's bloody expensive and I have joined so many gyms in the past and never managed to keep going, hopefully my dwindling bank balance should spur me on.  I was concerned about exercising when ttc (not at the same time tho!!!)  and spoke to a really lovely girl there about it who also turns to have problems ttc so I should have a program set up that will take all this into consideration.  Surely exercising and getting fitter than I am now (which shouldn't be hard!!!!) is a good thing with all this ttc business!!

 and lots of   to Jess, Jillyplops (hee hee!), Holly, Kelly, Moomin, Tomsmummy, Julie, Catspjs, Manda, Erica, KJ and the rest of you fab chicklets

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello gals,
I did pop on hear earlier for a catch up before taking my kit-cats to the vets, all ok with then just a check up with nurse, bless em.
I had a fab time finding something to wear for friends wedding. Got a gorgeous purple skirt and vest top with matching shrug in purple too. Felt really great until I got it home put it on for DH. He said he did not like it.... Long and short of it, is I'm now wearing same dress I wore in July for a wedding. But I told DH that I'm keeping the purple outfit. Bloody men........  Also got DD an outfit from pumpkin patch.  50 odd quid. I know it's a lot but oh it's beautiful.

Jillypops
about making that finial decision about your future, is a very brave thing to do. You are a wonderful person. I do wish you lots of happiness, it's a big and beautiful world out there, you never know what is round the corner.I fully understand the feeling of making this decision, ttc can take it out of you both emotionally. Look after yourself. xx

Kelly..
Hope your ok, shame your hospital have done this to you. Nov is not too long, Hang in there. xx

Jess..
I really have no words to say that will help honey, just take all the time in the world to heal. Thinking of you at this time.xx

Keemjay..
When one door closes, another one opens...  Hope DH finds another job soon. hope that little angel comes to you both soon, you've come along way don't give up, try, try again.. x

I know there is sooo much more to say, as there was so much to catch up on.   big hugs to those with BFN. Don't give up, just change your plans in what suits you..

I'm feeling soo much better since my last BFN, DH and I are not ttc now for at least 6 months, just want to get my life back to normal, I've put heart and soul into treatments and drugs this year, I feel physically wore out.... What a weight that has been lifted. I feel liberated, DH told me he has wanted to give up months ago, he was only going through the iui's for my sake and in his heart he didn't think they were going to work. I'm glad he can tell me this now as I'm def in the right frame of mind not to take it the wrong way.... Sorry I've gone on, but I would not feel like this if I didn't have you guys, thanks for all your support, I don't want to say goodbye to all you lovely girls, So I will still be catching up with your lives. Good luck to those who are in line for the next step, what ever that will be.
Lots of baby dust to you all   
Love The Mouse.xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Jollypips!!!!!!!

Wouldn't I be a fit chick though eh!!!!!!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh what a lot of fun we can have here

jillypoo
jillypoops
jillypoopypants
jillypips - sair you beat me to it
jillyplops
jillypups
jillyprops (up the bar)
jillyslopps


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Jillyprops (up the bar)  - I like that one, very clever!!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh... how about Jillymops (when everyone has gone home)!!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

v good sair 
or jillystrops - like she's gonna do now if we dont stop


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WE LOVE YOU REALLY JILLY.....


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh and jilly - be careful with your  - dont want to get poorly knees again or we'll have to call you jillyhops 

night night


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning KJ!  I just logged on to see your post from yesterday!  I’m sooo sorry to read the news and to receive it while being off sick after a dissapointing blow to boot must have been such a shock for you both.  I’m pleased that the redundancy package is a good one and will allow for time and space to look around for something new and hope it won’t be long before it sorts itself out.  I can imagine you must be really gutted with this turn of events.

You’re in my thoughts.

H xxxx

PS I posted this here as I wasn't sure how DH felt about it


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie - really pleased that all ok with results    Now don't go worrying about those other dilemma's - really they are talking worst case scenarios and nothing is going to happen to your gorgeous DP!!!  You listen to your self and the answers will come.

Babyfish - sounds like PW has sorted your query and it sounds like good stuff that you've been prescribed.  Also - have you researched natural progesterone cream?  Many cons (including my own) don't believe it does anything but my cycle (which nothing has been able to shift in the past) has changed so much since I started using it that you can't tell me it is all in my head or a placebo effect.  Good to have a plan and at least you're ovulating - anything above a reading of 20 indicates this.

Moomin - I find that really disturbing that you have to use the bank you are working for.  Sure if they offer a good package and make it worth your while then fine.  I guess you can have it paid in there and DD out again    Good luck with last 2 days!

Katrinar - just gutted for you.  What a blow and big dissapointment.  I really hope the nasty thing bogs off naturally and you won't have to have it removed...

Marsha - I think your outfit sounds great and you should wear it anyway!  Sometimes I think boys find it hard to visualise the full effect - hair, makeup, shoes + outfit = knockout!!  DD's sound lovely too.  Hope it all sorts itself out for you and you must feel pleased that you've got a plan and can move on with it.  It will be nice to enjoy the rest of the year without it hanging over you.

Morning Jillyprops  

Kelly - birthday treats sounds great!

Looby - are you ok??

Erica - worried about you... hope my pm didn't upset you..... hope silly computer system is ok... hope silly accountant is taking the whole department out for a massive **ss up to apologise for being a complete  

Sair - woohooo you go girl!  Sounds great that you and DH are gonna get all sweaty together  

Petal - how did you get on yesterday?

Jess - how was shopping?  How are you feeling?

Catwoman - hoping you're going to find a pc to log onto soon!!

Hi Molly    Had a good laugh at DH's shocked face with the frosty comment!!  Hope time is helping you think of a way forward.

Well last night wasn't worth attending.  Of course as I hadn't organised it myself it wasn't anywhere near as good as usual.  DH wasn't feeling great either so we left early without any decent contacts.  There is a big NZ expo on this weekend which will be much more useful so thankfully all is not wasted.

Loves to you all
H xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah - very gloomy and still raining here Julie ... ugh!  Let's hope the weekend is better!

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

That's just too cruel.  How utterly devastated they must be.  I hope their little   will help them to heal in time.  What's that saying - it's better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all... I'm not sure that will be of any comfort to them at the moment though...

xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG! - how much more do they have to suffer?  Really makes you realise how much we have in real terms doesn't it.  My heart goes out to them.

I know you will find the right words - you are a truly compassionate person.

H xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning everyone - it seems as if I have got all the  today! 'bout time too as it was peeing down all day yesterday. 

KJ - what a dreadful shock to get that news yesterday!  Not great timing I know, but thank God there's a good package at least and time to have a breather and decide where to go from here. My DP and I both got made redundant in the same year (he didn't get any dosh at all as the company went pop!) and it was really hard. We were SO skint at the time - literally counting the pennies as we put stuff in the basket at the supermarket and had a bloody awful year - but it was actually the best thing that happened to us as it gave us the push we needed into starting our own business....something we'd always dreamt of but never had the courage to do before. It's great that Mike's being philosophical about it and at least you can enjoy some time together before the new arrival(s!). I'm sure it won't affect the adoption thing in the long run - hopefully they'll be able to see its just a blip.  ....And do NOT let it put you off getting that puppy  - it's perfect timing for you both to do all the bonding and training! 

********** - your poor colleague. How dreadful for them to have this happen on top of losing all their family in the tsunami. I'm sure they will be touched by your kindness and your card.  

Holly - sorry the evening was a waste of time. Hopefully the expo will be better. Any news on the wedding plans yet? How are the gorgeous shoes? 

Jilly - blimey, you closed up early last night didn't you? Had visions of the punters hammering on the door dying of thirst while you were up to no good... 

Jess -  - won't ask how you are today, think I can guess...but hope you had a nice day with your Mum yesterday. x

Struthie - did the basting go to plan?  

Catwoman - I'm worried about you, you're too quiet!     

Babyfish - hope you're okay today. As Holly said it's good news that you ov'd and its definitely worth looking into the progesterone thing. I have a good book you can borrow if you pm me your address. 

Erica, hope things are going a bit better now. Hoping you're just too busy trying to ge the wages done to log on and that you're okay. 

Katrina -  at the nasty cyst. How very disappointing. At least your c/s is on the ball though and positive about your tx plan. 

Kelly - enjoy your birthday surprise!   

Marsha Mouse - enjoy the next 6 months, but keep in touch! 

Moomin - good luck with scan & new job! 

Right - better do some work now....

Love Molly
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternnon all,

Julie-thats awful about your friend,they would appreciate a card   great news on your results

JILLYPOORLYKNEES!!!!-theres a new one for ya,how the devil are you??

Marsha-men    I reckon you should where the outfit if your coming to the meet  we will all love it,infact I might nick it cos I love purple  

Holly-sorry the course was a waste of time,guess you have got to keep plodding on,good luck with it 

Sarah-good on ya for joining the gym   I joined with DH a couple of months ago and I love it,I go 2 times a week and swimmimg twice,we are quite lucky as its our local borough gym (oh yeah it was me who started the GUM thing) Its £33 per month and thats for both of us to do gym/swim and sauna    you will love when you get going,just make sure you keep it up  I am going tonight for a personal programme 

KJ-so sorry to hear about DH loosin his job,I really hope he finds a fab job soon,enjoy him while you can 

Well I am stuffed just ate a jacket spud with beans and coleslaw-now I have realised maybe I shouldnt of had beans as I am at the gym later   

Kelly x

                                   ***  DONT GET HOPES UP ABOUT NEXT BIT ***

guess who has got a big fat posotive ............

you know my two male bunnies,well apparently one isnt male         baby bunnies anyone??


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Julie - I feel sick for them.  What a very cruel world this can be.  How does anyone get over losing their families and then their baby?  I just can't get my head round this.  How terribly terribly sad.  

Holly/MollyW- thanks for that re progeterone.  I don't think I did ovulate according to doc - given the low progesterone level.  Or rather - I did, but not successfully!  Although it was 26 she said it should have been higher given that I had 3 good follicles that looked like they were going to do their thing.  So it would indicate that they were possibly fluid filled cysts (this is what she said) or that the eggs just weren't getting to the right maturity (sorry not quite expert enough on this stuff yet, so just relaying).  The reason she doesn't want to give me progesterone on its own, is that she said it would obviously up my progesterone levels but would 'muddy the waters' with regards to finding out whether I'm doing cysts or poor egg maturity or whatever? (confused yet?)
So, Tamoxifen it is.  I'm pretty certain it won't make any bloody difference but I guess I have to go through all the motions.  After all this, I find it really strange as I have had regular periods - no pain, very straightforward  - for years (and still do)  My average cycle is about 28 days!  So it's odd that there's a problem and it really does just look to me like I just lack progesterone rather than all the cyst and egg stuff she's spouting?  But I guess she's the expert!  I can't believe I have to take more meds - I take 10 pills a day anyway!!!

Molly (I will pm you as I'd love to borrow your book - so thanks)

I'm really sorry to all of you with the BFN's.  We're here for you to rant and cry and we so know how you feel.  So sending you all love and cuddles.

Katrinar - this is a delayed response, coz I read your post last week when I was away, but I too won't be able to make the 'MEET UP' on 19th November as it's my birthday that weeked too!  Although birthday on Sunday, Saturday night will be doing some sort of celebration.  I'm so sorry as I would have loved to meet you all.  But will definitely try for the next one.

Keemjay - so sorry about the redundancy. What a blow - just when you don't need it.  Thinking of you.  But you do know that it will be for the best long-term.  These things always are somehow.  It's just that now you have an added pressure when things are tough enough.  Be brave and be strong - as always xx

Jigglybaps   - hello to you. did the teddy go down well?

Hello to Kelly, Sarah, Marsha PinkyP, Sruthie, Shazia, Catwoman (where are you at right now?), Loobylou, Petal, Erika, smcc jessp, catspj's and anyone else I've forgotten sorry.

love and squisses

Fish xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

just popping on quickly

      Julie so so sad to hear such terrible news for your colleague, must have been so difficult for him coming in and telling you all especially if it only happened last week, and to lose your family aswell it just doesn't bear thinking about.  

Catwoman like all the others I too am worried as to where you have disapperared to. Are you ok hun? Sending you lots of love wherever  you are      

    isn't everyone mean!!! Never catch me taking the  **ss  

erika hun you ok?

Thats all folks  gotta go will try to catch up later.......sorry

xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi hun
I'm fine sweetie, don't really have a lot to say re IF as NOTHING going on and its so utterly boring hanging around and waiting for af. Think what had a couple of weeks ago could have been all I was going to get for that month and now have to wait around for the next one which could be anytime in the next couple of months!!!!!!    

xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Oooohhhh just read the fabbest book ever though!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Noooo not HP, have read all of those now. Thought you were going to start reading them  

Better look after those knees then    

Wheres Erika?


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Good for you Poo, can we read it 

Can't answer ur question btw, sorry


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie - you did the best thing by just being there and letting him tell you about it.  I'm sure the   and support he got from you really helped.  So many people would be awkward and embarrassed not knowing what to say.  You're fab  

Hi Shazia - good to hear you made it unscathed through the rest of your week at work!  You must be tearing your hair out with  the waiting for that annoying old witch!!!

Molly - great to hear from you and pleased you have some sunshine with you today!  Shoes are indeed fab - and waiting for an outing for them but not in the    

Babyfish - Molly's book is really worth while and the progesterone that is recommended in it will not be the same as that the Consultant is talking about as it is a natural compound and not synthetically derived.  It helps with cysts etc too so may be worth considering but definitely read the book and draw conclusions that you think are best for you.

Jilly - I've read ovulation over 20... confusing the way there is soooo much conflicting information    I'm not saying I'm right - just passing on what I've heard.  Really hope you get your dream in the next 12 months you've had a very long journey  

Yes - sister has sorted out her wedding problems and it's definitely going ahead on Feb 4th.... 

I've just had lunch with another FF member and she told me a great story about a woman who has been trying for more than 10 years and was told their only  option was icsi as they had male factor as well as other problems.  They didn't want to go down this route so gave up most of the hope they had left but decided to try one last option and went to an acupuncturist and herbalist... yup - you guessed it!  She now has a healthy 5 month old daughter.

Better go and earn my keep  

H xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Julie that is terrible your poor collegue, my heart really goes out to them.  A friend of mine was told her baby had died after a scan as they said there was no heartbeat, she was left to sit for hours in a waiting room full of people having scans and smiling, whilst they were pouring their hearts out, luckily when scaned again the cons couldn't understand why they were told that in the first place ! I know this is in no way similar, but it does show how bad care can be at times, I am hoping that they didn't c-section, for health reasons, but still what an awful wait they both had.

Molly, thinking of you & Kim, sorry to hear about DH's job, but glad he will get a good package, so you don't have to rush into anything.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Julie thats so sad,your poor friends.

Molly - lovely to hear from you,I have been trying to keep a low profile!
DIUI went very well,I had a trigger shot this time,and I got to the clinic at 10.30am yesterday Nicky left me to lie down for nearly half an hour,I thought she had forgotten me!
Anyway by the time I got home I was having the worst ovulation pains ever! They lasted all day,so hope thats a good sign,mind you I did have three follicles so no wonder it hurt so much!

Will catch up with you all soon xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a quickie

Had another scan today, and everything looking good, I now have 4 follies, 1x14 2x11 and 1x9.  Puregon injections have been upped from 75iu to 100iu.  Have another scan on Saturday morning and prob one on Monday.

Looking to do basting towards middle to the end of next week.

Will be back later, as my dinner is nearly ready and I am very hungry!


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello, lovely girls. Huge apols for not being around much...   not coping very well with this 2ww at all, and trying to get through it by not thinking about anything to do with IVF and ttc. So I've kept really busy at work and not been on here much at all... it hasn't worked, of course, and I'm feeling worse than ever!  I'm so sorry if anyone was worried - Holly, Molly, Jilly and Shazia, a huge   to all of you, you lovely, special ladies you.
Jess - I     when I read your news. I'm so, so sorry. I really hoped that this one would work for you. There's nothing I can say to make things any easier. You and your DH are in my thoughts, and I send you loads of love.
Caroline - I'm desperately sorry about your news, too - I was keeping everything crossed that the little bean would stay put. A big   to you.
KJ - Sounds like you and DH are having a tough time, too.   God, will we ever have any good news again on this board?!
Julie - thrilled about your FSH. That sounds like a good level to me! Tons of luck for when you start IVF      
Erica, my old chum - looking back over the last week's post (yep, it's taken me a good few hours...) I see that you're up and running for IVF, too! I'm so thrilled that you're going it, and I'm sending you tons of      as well.
Special   to anyone going through a tough time at the moment. And a   for Kelly, for making me laugh out loud at your bunny rabbit story - no mean feat the way I'm feeling at the moment!
A big hello to Struthie, Candy, BabyFish, Katrinar and anyone else I'm too daft to remember right now...
Well, it's 2 weeks since egg collection, 9 days post day 5 transfer. I never thought it would feel this hard. I feel sick all the time (nerves) and I can't sleep. I went back to work last Friday which, believe it or not, has helped me a bit. It's in the middle of the night and at times during the day that I get real panicky feelings about it not working. My sore boobs disappeared on Sunday, which was 10 days post egg collection (OK, that may have been the HCG shot leaving my system - and I don't think I have a true luteal phase, as I down-regged). Since then, I've been getting weird pains where my ovaries are - they were really bad this morning - but now those have stopped, too. I've had no AF pain, nothing. I seem to be completely symptomless, which I keep thinking can only mean one thing... a negative.
I'm due to test on Tuesday (our clinic goes with a 16-day-post-3-day-transfer test), when DH and I will be holed up in a cottage in Norfolk. We just wanted to get away from everything and get our heads around the result, whatever it may be. So I won't be able to post the result on here until I get home on the Saturday (22nd). Of course, AF may yet turn up in the meantime...
Thank you all for all your support. I know when I feel like cr*p I really ought to come on here and say so and I deserve to have my   smacked for being such a muppet, trying to cope alone.
Anyway, best go and get the dinner on!
Will check in before I go away on Saturday... promise!
Love you all,
C xxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hahahahaha.... thanks Jilly. Not holding out much hope for Tuesday, at the moment I just want to get through this working week without AF starting... xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Catwoman - sooo good to hear from you!  Please don't give up      We've all heard the stories about those ladies whose symptoms all dissapear and are convinced it's AF but no it's a BFP!  hunny it's you who is going to bring us the good news that we are all so desperate to hear!

Take good care and try to take it easy.  

H xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you, Holly - you really are a lovely lady


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Catwoman ..... have got everything crossed for you, and really hope that AF stays away.


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Girls... I'm really sorry. It's a BFN. AF started about half an hour ago and I tested to make sure. DH and I are devastated.
I don't know where we went wrong. We had 12 eggs, 11 fertilised, 9 embies survived - seven grade 1s, 2 grade 2s. Two blastocysts were put back in. According to our clinic, our chances were 55-70%.
I'm feeling very scared right now. I'm scared that there's something more sinister wrong - perhaps chromosomally, or that I have immune issues. I know I'm jumping the gun, but everything seemed so, so much in our favour.
I'm going to phone the clinic tomorrow and book a post-mortem appointment, hopefully for when we get back from our holiday.
Thank you all so much for all your good wishes. I just wish I could have posted some good news on here for a change.
Love you all,
C xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Catwoman, are you still online? Just read this and couldn't help wondering if it's really AF, and not just a bit of breakthrough bleeding or dare I say implantation bleeding? It's still 5 whole days before your test date and it may be that you wouldn't get a positive hpt at this stage.....honest!

Hoping against all hope that it's not what you think it is and sending you lots and lots and lots of love

Jaffa xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Catwoman - I am so sorry to hear that it is a BFN for you but isn't it still too early to test.  As jaffa_orange says it could be implantation or breakthrough bleeding . Sending you lots of


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Catwoman sorry to hear your news  . 

Just want to thank you girls for your support, dont know what I would do without you's, feel sometimes so alone ttc for the past 5 or so years and now I have you lot to lean on, feel better today, just wish this cyst would go away cant move on till if has.Never mind moving tomorrow and have been so stressed that past couple of days, but thank god AF came Monday and had PMT last weekend or else I might have done something I would have regretted tomorrow.

Will be offline for a day or so, take care everyone

Lots for hugs and kisses

Katrina


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Catwoman am so sorry, can't tell you how much, have pm'd you sweetie xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Catwoman -  so very sorry to read your news. I hope a week off with DH will help to lift your spirits a little. Cuddles and howling are the only things that really help. Hope you can throw a sickie today.

Just want you to know I'm thinking of you.

Love Molly
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi All!

Catwoman - I was so sad to read your post but I've decided that I'm NOT going to give up hope yet...  I remember that CR had something similar happen and she was convinced it was all over.  I know this may seem pointless to you as you know your body better than anyone but I'm holding onto that little flame of hope for you    Do hope your week away together will do you both the world of good which ever way it goes.  Thinking of you.

Julie - see - you really are incredibly special and really helped your colleague enormously yesterday.  You get all the gold stars and bubbles galore today for being such wonderful support   As for Grandma's Victoria Sponge - you definitely earned it! How on earth have you managed to wangle your way out of reception!  I hope it's permanent!!

Kelly - I forgot to comment on your rabbit's BFP yesterday!     How lovely to have little bunnies running around!  I bought our cat as a kitten and was told by the pet shop it was a little female, which suited me...  We called her Lucy and a few weeks later I took her to the vet for a check up etc and was told that if indeed Lucy was a girl then she was the strangest girl the vet had ever seen....  Oscar is now called the cat formerly known as Lucy but we love him just as much!

Katrinar - I've probably missed you but heaps of luck for shifting and glad you are starting to feel better again.

Moomin - all sounds perfect 

Struthie - good luck for the 2ww!  Timing sounds spot on this time and you've got three good follies to boot - keepin em Xed    

Hey Jillyslops - hope you're doing ok  

Shazia - is DS any happier about going to school now and how's your Mom?

Erica - you've had a horrible week.  I hope you've got something really good on this weekend to make up for it  

Looby - you're v quiet.  Hope you're ok?

Hi Candy - hope you're all ok?

So jealous of Perky in the   It's gloomy again here and all I've got to do today as a priority is house cleaning...   Job agencies have said that I would really need to go into London for the type of work suited to me... ugh.  I don't want to commute... I know that sounds so lazy but I hate it with a passion.  Something will turn up... and yes while I'm looking forward to the wedding and seeing everyone there is a part of me that really wishes it wasn't going to go ahead until early 2007 instead...  Oh well things always work out eventually don't they!

xx's
H


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello girls,
Just a swift one. Thank you all so, so much for your kind pm's and support. I've just phoned the hospital and spoken to my consultant, who seemed really surprised that it may not have worked. He was looking at the photo of my blasts, and said they looked 'great'. He's asked me to go in today and have a blood test done, as it might be a bit too early for a positive pregnancy test. Neither of us are hanging on to false hope, but it might give us an idea of what's going on.
I'm still spotting pink blood - my usual start to AF. And I've been crying so much I've given myself the headache from hell.
Sorry for the me, me, me post... will try and catch up with all of you properly later.
Thank you all again,
Love C xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Catwoman - I too hope you get some answers with your blood tests and I'm still carrying some hope for you sweetheart    

Julie - how crazy that your work didn't thinkn to do this months ago    No complaints going forward tho!!  BTW wedding outfit(s) done and dusted....  you know me Ebay queen!  Managed to find two really lovely brand new with tags plus the one I bought for another wedding I went to earlier in the year.  All I need are the shoes  

Jilly - bet you almost fell over reading that article!!  Think there's definntley a reason why you found it hunny    

Shower cleaned, that's one job off the old list!

H xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Well I had a fab time at the gym,the lady who did my programme for me was lovely and while we were chatting she asked what my main drive was for me to loose wait and I said to be able to have another child and her face lit up,it turns out she has been trying for her 2nd too and for the same time and she is at the same clinic as me and she is at the same stage too   freaky!!.But it was ssssooo nice to talk to someone face to face who understands if you know what I mean.Anyway I told her about FF and the IUI thread,so hopefully I have spread the good word   I mentioned the meet too. Rabbit hasn't popped yet,still watching his/her   expandin belly  

Catwoman-I was so    when I read your news,just read your latest post and I am keeping everything crossed for you   you never know   It sounds like your clinic are taking good care of you,its a good job cos otherwise we would all be down there for you    Keep us posted,thinking of you loads hunny oh yeah and im glad my bunnie story made you smile 

Julie-Still cant stop thinking about that poor friend of yours and his wife  your are so supportive and you have obviously helped him loads    Have a good friday  

Jilly-great work doing the article,cant wait to read it,I saw that thread myself but I am not a clever bunny at all.well done  

Holly-what a lovely story about your cat  I liked the formally known as bit  

Katrina-we are always here for you hunny,take care  

Moomin -fab news on your follies and all the best for basting next week  

Sorry if I have missed anyone-I never used to use the puter much till I found you guys and now my eyes atart to kill me when I am on here,think I need my eyes testing!!

Kelly x


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Morning peeps

Catwoman - have PM'd you.

Ok - Holly - help me here. What kind of fab clothes are you buying on Ebay?  I just wouldn't know where to start?  Desperate for clothes.  Went out Tues and bought a pair of ridiculously expensive boots.  Had to have them!  Thankfully, mum said she'd pay for them as early birthday present - RESULT!

Love to you all

Fishy x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kelly - isn't it an enormous relief when you can share your own situation with others who know exactly what you are going through and you can give back as well of course.  Gym is sounding better by the minute!!

Babyfish - I used to never see anything on ebay at all.  Loads of dodgey dominitrix styled stuff and fluffy ball gowns but then I discovered if you put a clothing label that you like into the search bit or something like boho, military, sienna miller for examples together with BNWT (brand new with tags so you don't get people like me selling their old tat items) you find heaps of stuff.  Happy surfing buddy!  Lucky you with your sexy boots!  Just saw some lovely olive green suede ones on ebay bnwt!!

Julie - just can't face the cleaning - too boring  

Thought I would share a story with you instead...
My sister was telling me about my niece who is 7.  She was asking my sister about a patient (sis is a nurse) and my sister said that unfortunaltey this man is very grumpy.  My neice said will he die?  My sister said that she thought he probably would.  My neice said - oh no poor Jesus.  He's going to get a headache up there having to listen to him  

H xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right.................bear with me girlies cos it's going to take me ages to catch up.
Thanks to you all      for missing me, asking after me, supporting me & most of all getting me through all the hard times. Couldn't do it without you all.
I'll catch up on the thread first & then the pm's but I'm only in until lunchtime so some of it will probably roll over into tomorrow   yes I know you don't hear from me over the weekend but guess who has got to come in on Saturday   
Love you all

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Catwoman -      Hope you get the answers from the hospital & that like someone else said it's just implantation. You are 5 days away from testing. My thoughts are with you, everything is crossed & I'm sending you bucket loads of   
Holly - You could never upset me silly billy   I've had an awful week, will explain later. Great that DH had another job offer, good luck at NZ expo at the weekend, fab news that sister's is sorted for the 4th Feb & just had a   at your niece's story. Will pm you as soon as I can.
Julie - Have   too cyber pal   Great FSH levels   & well done with no choccie   So very sorry to hear about your colleague, what can I say that hasn't already been said. Understand what you mean about frozen embryos, weird thing to have to think about isn't it. Will pm you asap.
Jillypoo/poops/plops/props/pips -   you ok Chrissie? Have missed you too Mrs Mop, how's the knees? Carpet burns after all that  I guess. Will pm you too, you brave decision making lady.
Jess -    I don't know what to say. Your post made me cry I'm so very, very sorry. Thinking of you & sending you lots of love &   
Right...................posting first bit before computer crashes!!!!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Shazia - Feel bloody awful about joking about w  k having read your story about stabbing & rude students. Sounds like a horrible place & I think you should find somewhere new. You don't need the added hassle with everything else you have got going on. Take care.
Sair - You don't need to be having IUI to have your legs in the air  you know. Enjoy the gym   
Perky - Have missed you but hope you have a great   Naughty DH  with his last minute washing.
Tomsmummy -   sorry to hear about BFN. Hope you're ok & taking it easy.
Kj - Sorry to hear that DH has been made redundant, it doesn't rain but it pours   doesn't it. No consolation but at least he has a good package & time to think about what he wants before moving on. Love your names for Jilly   Glad the adoption meeting went well, I understand your frustration at not walking out with an answer but I don't doubt for one minute that you will be eagerly snapped up   
Molly -   how are you sweetie, you didn't say in your post you only mentioned everyone else. Hope you're ok & the next steps are becoming clearer for you.
Right next bit done..........

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Jusy been catching up from the last few days. Julie, my heart really goes out to your work colleague- it really does bring it all home how lucky we really are. Well done for your support xx

Great news from the docs on Wednesday , was thinking of you xxx

Jilly- what the hell do I call you, i`ve been giggling at all of your names- when you have a cold are you Jillycoughs!!!!!     


Catwoman, thinking of you sweetie xxxxxxxx


Holly, Petal, Erica, Fish,Kelly         and everyone else

Went to see the consultant yesterday for our IVF talk. Signed all the forms- know what you mean Julie about the embryo freezing thing. DH was all for it so, though it was strange to talk about your loved ones possible death. Awful. Anyway got our drug prescription, what fun. 225ul Puregon-does this sound alot 
Never had that before, for iui was on 150 Menagon. Mmmmm sounds like i'll be tuning into   . Poor DH


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Marsha - Don't blame you for taking a break from tx hunny   you have to do what is right for you. Wedding outfit sounds fab....................what do men know about it anyway   
Manda - Can't remember   when your IVF appt is/was? If you've had it, how did it go & if it's coming up   By the way Jilly laughs at one of my furbabies & he is a yorkshire terrier. Looking at your pic one of your babies looks like one too? Maybe we can get her together?  
Jilly -        from my Fred!!
Petal - How did the scan go Weds I think?     for lots of fab follies.
Katrinar - Sorry that nasty cyst    is still there. Hope it gets sorted very soon.   with house move today.
And again.....................................

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Manda - Posts crossed, glad appt went well    it's a mixture of nerves & excitement moving onto the next step isn't it. Hope this is the treatment that works for all of us   
Kelly - Glad your treatment hassles got sorted & that you feel happier about your treatment plan now   Love your hair dressing story why is it that we always say thanks & I love it & then go home & wash it   And      coming your way.
Fishy - You ok?   Sounds like things are moving on & that you've had great advice from PW, Holly & Molly about the Tamoxifen etc. Shame you can't make the meet, but hey it will be your birthday  
Moomin -   for new job Monday & scan tomorrow. Follies sound great    & hope you get a nice leaving pressie today   
 Looby, Struthie, Catspj's & anyone I've missed. Apologies for anyone I've forgotten but I'm patting myself on the back for what I have remembered   

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello everyone sorry ive been away how is everyone Missed u all!!! Too mush to read and catch up on u bunch of gossips    

 

Have been throwing myself into work as have had a horrible last week of my 2ww..AF pain all the way through..today its here in full cramping glory so i assume af will arrive as normal tomorrow xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - I'm ok hunny thanks, not quite myself but getting there. Will catch up with all of your news next    
JillyPOO/PLOPS/PROPS/PIPS/ -     Fred has been in touch with the RSPCA & you're gonna get it!!!! Fancy picking on someone/thing smaller! If you make the meet I'll come to the station with him in the car so there   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - You can't get rid of me that easily   How much have I had to catch up on     
Looby - Fingers crossed that it's not   pains & that she doesn't make an appearance tomorrow   

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Erika, yes i agree, it's really quite exciting. Can't wait to get on with it now. 

Saying that sick of hospitals at the moment- DH's dad was taken in on Sunday with collapsed discs in his neck. Ouch- he's ok but facing an operation. He's on traction at the mo which isn't good, but fingers crossed eh.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Manda - Poor DH's dad...................ouch. I suffer with ongoing neck problems started from a mugging years ago. I still see a chiropractor but only about every 3 months now. Feel for the poor man, silly as it sounds you don't realise how much you need your neck until you can't use it   So you'll be with me & Julie   on the IVF journey (if I ever get to start that is   ) exciting times for us!
Julie - You lot must have sore fingers never mind me after all these posts    Desperately wanted to catch up with everyone, just the pm's to do now. Hope you're having a lovely choc & reception free day   What's your work place all about bringing in a temp now     

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just to briefly explain my absence ladies...............as I thought we lost a whole weeks work        
Ultimately my boss has to accept responsibility as he does the computer back-ups. Can you imagine the look on my girls faces when I told them. Totally dis-hearthened, gutted, stressed & everything else. It's a very busy accounts office so mountains & mountains of paperwork.
Everyone has worked their  off this week. We haven't had lunch breaks or anything & are all coming in tomorrow. I couldn't ask any more of my girls & for that I'm very grateful & will see them alright   
Work isn't important when you look at things going on with everyone else but when you've got various managers shouting & harrassing you it does totally stress you out. Still expecting deadlines to be met etc.................what planet are they on   Anyway everyone is working as hard as they can so I can't ask anymore.
On the plus side it's taken my mind off Monday. I shall plead my case & beg to start treatment before Christmas but I'm not hopeful   Like some of you have said (& I always believe) everything happens for a reason whether you like it or not so if I can't maybe it's so that I can    over the festive season? If I can't then there really is nothing I can do about it so I'll have to accept it gracefully.
DF has been a right miserable   this week, something I don't need at the moment. Think he must have pmt   And just to put the icing on the cake...............my sister has gone into labour   Feeling so many different emotions..........some not so good. Talking about labour last night she said that to start it off she'd been told castor oil or have sex. She said she'd rather have castor oil because.........."I've only had sex once this year & look what happened!"     Enough said.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   
Years ago I lost my dad (was my best friend too   ) in the May & then in the August I got mugged.
It was a gorgeous sunny day lunchtime & I was shopping in the city centre. Walking back to my car to go back to work, shopping in hands & I got jumped on from behind by 2 men. They stole all my jewelry, one holding me, one taking it off. I was lucky, could have been worse I know but after dad died I always wore his chain around my neck. When he let me mouth go I pleaded for them to give me that back. I offered my car, everything I just wanted that one precious item back but you know the outcome.
The police were great but they were never found. Because my head was yanked back I suffered a whiplash type injury   Someone said to me that I was lucky & that my dad must have been watching over me.................I took comfort from that thought.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

this link hasn't been locked....

new home this way >>>
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39392.0

H xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Holly, I remembered that I never did that as I had to feed Jacob, thanks for keeping me in check xx


----------

